# New budgie is acting odd.



## Quarinteen (Feb 14, 2021)

I have had him for almost a month now. He's starting to warm up j think. Maybe not though. There is a possibility he has learned he will not be harmed by me is all. He will chirp and bounce back and forth with his cage door open until I pick him up. Then he just starts biting me. At first soft then progressively harder. Until he gets frustrated I think because he isn't hurting me. Then he flies right back to his cage and runs back to his hiding spot. Any idea what in the world he wants or is trying to accomplish?

Oh he also chirps until I open the cage. If I don't he was opening the side doors himself. He got a little angry at me earlier because I left for a while, and when I got back he was on top of his cage. I didn't think about it before but the moment I saw the side door open I knew. So I zip tied them shut. Wonder if that is why he is biting me.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I may be wrong but to me it sounds like he's trying to exert some dominance, he has learnt that you will not hurt him so he may be trying to find out how far he can push you, thankfully male budgies don't bite half as hard as a female, I'm sure it's a phase he's going through and it will soon pass 🤞


----------



## Quarinteen (Feb 14, 2021)

I hope so. Though it is funny I'm hoping he stops it at some point.

He makes this little angry face too like one of those angry birds from the game when he gets back to his cage.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Did you say you are "picking him up", like holding him? 

You should _never_ pick up a budgie or force them to be grabbed or touched. It completely ruins any trust they have in you and leads them to behaviors like submissiveness, which is not trust, and aggression, which you have described. It's important to build your budgies trust in ways that do _not _cross their boundaries and allows them to approach you when they are comfortable.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

Always work at your bird’s pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

